# My first Goat's Milk Soap!



## saltydog (Jan 6, 2012)

I couldn't wait to wake up this morning to do this. I can't believe everything went fine. I froze my milk and put it in a bowl in an ice bath to add my lye. I was so afraid I would scorch it, but I didn't! The batter was slow-moving, light and beautiful, I added oatmeal and OMH FO:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Wow, fast gel. I stuck it outside in the cold, I saw a very small crack in the top starting to appear, hope it stays at that. I covered it in Saran, should I take that off?


----------



## Elly (Jan 6, 2012)

Beautiful color, can't wait to see pics of cut soap, well done


----------



## saltydog (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you, Elly- I will, I can't wait to cut and especially to try them!


----------



## BakingNana (Jan 6, 2012)

Congratulations!  Looks great; can't wait to see it cut.


----------



## krissy (Jan 6, 2012)

i did my fist buttermilk bastile today and i cant wait to cut mine too! mine is in the oven cooking though


----------



## saltydog (Jan 6, 2012)

krissy said:
			
		

> i did my fist buttermilk bastile today and i cant wait to cut mine too! mine is in the oven cooking though



Thanks, BakingNana!

krissy- that sounds so nice, I was eye-balling some buttermilk in the grocery store last week. Put up pics!


----------



## dixilee (Jan 6, 2012)

well done cant wait to see it cut


----------



## PreciousSoaps (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi saltydog,  when I make my goat milk bars I normally cover them, I guess it's up to you if you want it covered or not.  I can't wait to see how your bars turn out

Michelle


----------



## saltydog (Jan 6, 2012)

PreciousSoaps said:
			
		

> Hi saltydog,  when I make my goat milk bars I normally cover them, I guess it's up to you if you want it covered or not.  I can't wait to see how your bars turn out
> 
> Michelle



Thanks, dixilee, me too.

Michelle,
Thanks for your response, I was worried about overheating, (it started to split a bit in the middle) but sticking it outside for a while did the trick. I left the Saran on, I read somewhere that it helps prevent ash formation?


----------



## Traceyann (Jan 6, 2012)

Looking good, I put my GM in the fridge uncovered to prevent gel


----------



## PreciousSoaps (Jan 7, 2012)

> I read somewhere that it helps prevent ash formation?



This is very true!  Because I've had so many issues with ash, not only do I use saran wrap, I also spray my soap with rubbing alcohol.  It seems to be doing the trick for me


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jan 7, 2012)

You GM soap looks fabulous in the mould!  Looking forward to seeing the cut bars!


----------



## saltydog (Jan 7, 2012)

Traceyann said:
			
		

> Looking good, I put my GM in the fridge uncovered to prevent gel



Can you do that? The very corners of my loaf didn't gel & it does look creamy and nice, I can see why you would try to prevent gel in a GM soap, but I would be afraid I'd end up with partial gel, which I'm not particularly fond of. Do you have success with preventing it fully?



> This is very true!  Because I've had so many issues with ash, not only do I use saran wrap, I also spray my soap with rubbing alcohol.  It seems to be doing the trick for me



Me too! I usually spritz the top when I remove my Saran. I llike the smooth-shiny look it gives the soap anyway   



			
				Dragonkaz said:
			
		

> You GM soap looks fabulous in the mould!  Looking forward to seeing the cut bars!



Thanks, kaz! I took it out of the mold this morning, but it was the slightest bit oily/sticky so I left it to air. Very faint ammonia? smell also. I'm gonna wait it out as I read somewhere that that is normal with GM soaps?

I had to leave for work anyway, and I want to cut it later when I have hubby's full attention. I got the Hobby Cutter for Christmas and the thing is just awesome! I want him to see his hard-earned cash in action. And I need someone to applause


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2012)

please post the cut pics if you can


----------



## BakingNana (Jan 7, 2012)

Ammonia smell is completely normal.  It will cure out.


----------



## saltydog (Jan 7, 2012)

BakingNana said:
			
		

> Ammonia smell is completely normal.  It will cure out.



Yayyy   
and i will post pics


----------



## dOttY (Jan 7, 2012)

Congratulations!  GM soap is my fav.  I absolutely love it and can't recommend it enough.

Bring on the cut pix


----------



## saltydog (Jan 8, 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Here's my cut pics. The ammonia smell is gone already, (yay!) smells like soft honey. I'd like to try it again and not gel. Maybe individual molds would be best for that, cause I couldn't believe how fast it gelled in my wood mold. I'm so happy it came out well, though, and I can't wait to try it.  Thanks to all for your interest and comments


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2012)

wow looks great! can i ask where you got the soap stamp? i had the page i can't find it again  



found it!


----------



## saltydog (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks, sure thing: http://bebecollection.com/peggy-stamps


----------



## dOttY (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh my gosh!  I LOVE that soap.  I don't gel my GM, and now I'm wondering if I might make a batch and gel it.  

I want some of that soap!  Great job Salty


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2012)

dOttY said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh!  I LOVE that soap.  I don't gel my GM, and now I'm wondering if I might make a batch and gel it.
> 
> I want some of that soap!  Great job Salty



im making a batch tomorrow  :wink:


----------



## dOttY (Jan 9, 2012)

All my GM soaps, I've prevented gel.  I am going to do a batch, with oatmeal and gel it.  I had planned on doing it today, but Miss 8 is down with a vomiting bug 

I love the consistent slices too Salty!  You must be happy with your cutter   ....and hubby should be too


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jan 9, 2012)

Your soap looks fantastic!


----------



## nurse_75 (Jan 9, 2012)

Beautiful soap. That is soap that would catch my eye. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## saltydog (Jan 9, 2012)

dOttY said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh!  I LOVE that soap.  I don't gel my GM, and now I'm wondering if I might make a batch and gel it.
> 
> I want some of that soap!  Great job Salty



Thanks, all. 
dOtty, are you able to use a wood loaf mold and still prevent gel?


----------



## dieSpinne (Jan 9, 2012)

OK... somehow I missed the cut pics (And was asking for them here... )
But this post is now redundant, so here is the correction.

WOOHOO!.... look at the monkey... isn't he a silly shiny monkey?

You never saw me err... nope.  Not once.


----------



## Lotsofsuds (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh that soap looks so wonderful cut!  Great JOB!!!


----------



## saltydog (Jan 14, 2012)

dieSpinne said:
			
		

> OK... somehow I missed the cut pics (And was asking for them here... )
> But this post is now redundant, so here is the correction.
> 
> WOOHOO!.... look at the monkey... isn't he a silly shiny monkey?
> ...



LOL! I saw that, and was confused. Not to worry, though, as I am easily confused. ..Look at the shiny, shiny    

And thankyou, Lotsofsuds, just so happy I didn't scorch it, yay!!


----------



## dOttY (Jan 15, 2012)

saltydog said:
			
		

> dOttY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Every GM batch I've made, I've made in a wooden loaf mould and prevented gel.  I'm about to post my pic in a thread


----------



## Bama (Jan 15, 2012)

turned out beautiful. Your making me want to make some goats milk. Did you use fresh or canned or powdered?  I love the feel of it but my first try was a bomb.


----------



## saltydog (Jan 15, 2012)

Bama said:
			
		

> turned out beautiful. Your making me want to make some goats milk. Did you use fresh or canned or powdered?  I love the feel of it but my first try was a bomb.



Thanks, I was a nervous wreck, soaping fun, lol.
I wish I could get fresh GM, or even in my grocery, but I'm not traveling for that. 
I used the canned stuff, reconstituted and frozen. I read somewhere that the fat content is more consistent with canned anyhow.


----------

